# NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Overview - Lots of Pictures



## bondr006 (Jun 28, 2010)

This is a preview of the soon to be released Infinitely Variable Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 from NiteCore. The sample was kindly provided to me by the guys at LightJunction.com.

Well, I have had the light since yesterday and I can't wait till they ship. I must have one. I have had a few NiteCore lights and this one is just a beauty. Nice fit and finish, beautiful beam, outstanding UI, and just feels nice in the hand. From what I understand, there are two more models to be released also. A 2xCR123 model, and a 2xAA model. The action on this thing is just so smooth. It is one continuous ramp from a very nice low of 0.1 lumen, all the way up to a whopping 285 lumen. I really like the UI on this. The ring just works very well. At the bottom of the ring it sits in an indent/off postion. You turn the ring to the right to start ramping up, or turn it to the left for a strobe. You can leave the ring at any position for it to come back on in the level you wish. The light is activated by a forward clicky. The XPG-R5 puts out a very nice beam. This is the first XPG-R5 I have seen with a smooth reflector. Still a nice smooth beam with a more intense hot spot.

link removed

I am glad we are getting close to the release of these lights. I have been wanting one ever since I first heard about them.

Below is what there is so far of the manufacturer's description, and then all the pictures I took. I will try to answer questions as best as I can.



NiteCore said:


> A smart ring light with unlimited modes! You can get infinite output ranging from as low as 0.1 lumen to 285 lumen by simply rotating the smart ring control!
> 
> 
> IFE1/IFD2 adopts a new generation of Smart Ring design, a rotary selector with infinitely variable brightness function (similar to Surefire Titan), also comes with strobe mode. The light head is compatible with Surefire E1 series (using one single CR123 battery), equipped with CREE XP-G R5 LED, Max output reaches 285 Lumens and Min output as low as 0.1 Lumen.
> ...




Now on to the pictures....Enjoy!

































Q Mini 123, Milky ME1B, JB RRT-0, NiteCore D10, NiteCore IFE1





1 Meter at highest output





1 Meter at lowest output





Control shot for some comparison shots. 25ft to door. All lights at max output.





Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5





EagleTac P20C2 Mll XPG-R5





Q Mini 123 XPG-R5





JETBeam RRT-0 XPE-R2


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 28, 2010)

Here are some outdoor beamshot comparisons. It is almost 30 feet from my deck to the fence. All pictures are shot at the same settings(ISO 200, [email protected]). The first four are XP-G R5 lights and the last three are XP-E R2 lights. The contenders are NiteCore IFE1, EagleTac P20C2 MKll, Q Mini 123, Q Mini AA, NiteCore D10 SP, JETBeam JET-l PRO V3, JETBeam RRT-0. Here we go.....

The Playing Field






NiteCore IFE1





EagleTac P20C2 MKll





Q Mini 123





Q Mini AA





NiteCore D10 SP





JETBeam JET-1 PRO V3





JETBeam RRT-0 R2







Here is the comparison of the blue tinted original against three random lights I chose from the shipment they got yesterday. Nice creamy white tints....thank God!

The original is all the way to the right.






Pictures with heads and bodies switched.....Now to work on video


----------



## MR.A (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

wow,

i'm thinking of getting one. But i wait for more reviews. Lets see!!!

The head from the front it reminds me a lot the RRT-0. also the tail.

Very nice job.


----------



## Daylo (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Very nice. This light looks more promising all the time, especially with 1 and 2 x 123A formats. :thumbsup:


----------



## turboBB (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Thx for the preview Rob! This has piqued my interest especially since it's E series compatible.

Any chance you can show respective lego's of each (e.g. E head on IFE1 and vice versa)?

Thx!,
Tim


----------



## Incidentalist (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Thanks for the review. :thumbsup:

I'm looking forward to the 18650 model that's coming out later.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

It looks like a very cool tint, almost blueish, do you know if that is the same emitter they will be using for the final run?


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



RedForest UK said:


> I tlooks like avery cool tint, almost blueish, do you know if that is the same emitter they will be using for the final run?



Not loving the blue tint, hopefully it looks worse that it really is/will be.


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

This is a pre-production model sent to LightJunction for testing. I will try to find out what emitters will be available. All I know for now is that it will be an XPG-R5. I have to go to work now, so I will try to get some more info and I'll be back this evening.


----------



## ss355 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Thanks for the info, Rob. I'm really interested in this light, so I appreciate the review.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Thanks for the review, this was a good read and a nice video. I like the sound of the UI. I'm dissappointed in the length of this CR123 light as I would want my non 18650 single cell lights to be less than 100mm long.

Edit: Looking at 102mm on a ruler, that length is not too long at all. Though I may like small, this light is still plenty "small enough" for EDCing.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I have one IFE1 on preorder. If I'll like everything of it, it will displace my JetBeam RRT-0 as my main EDC.

Anthony


----------



## Batou00159 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Incidentalist said:


> Thanks for the review. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm looking forward to the 18650 model that's coming out later.



+1


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Thank you for this very useful and informative preview. You say the ring can be left at any particular position and the torch will come on at that brightness, well, that's just what I like. Looks like I might have to get me one of these little buggers when they come out for sale. Looks like excellent tint for contrast too.


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Thanks for this and the video is also great in describing the light's function. Any idea if NiteCore will make a 1xAA / 14500 body?


----------



## NightKids (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

This light looks good but whatta shame I have too many lights in this genre!


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*






> At the bottom of the ring it sits in an indent/off postion. You turn the ring to the right to start ramping up, or turn it to the left for a strobe.


 
When ramping down, did you ever unintentionally turn the ring past this off position? Is it a hard stop you have to consciously overcome, or more of a tactile indication that's easy to turn through if you're not looking for it?

by the looks of the button, that thing's not tailstanding very well either. so many models are close like that, but fall short. also wish they'd have left the tail as wide as the widest point of the body where the clip attaches (is that 23mm or 25mm btw because i've seen both listed), & then completely covered the button. but of course a plain tube is not a tactical enough shape.

o.t. but has anyone seen a photo of this one with the 2xAA body? i see those for sale too, but listed with a pic of this model in the description instead. anyway great review, thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Very nice!

Might have to pick one up.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I assume the beam shot you took in the hallway was with a 3v 123 and not a rechargeable - and if it was then its still really bright, I wonder how bright it would be....


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Yes I'm using a 3v primary. I have not found out if it can use rcr's yet.



Glenn7 said:


> I assume the beam shot you took in the hallway was with a 3v 123 and not a rechargeable - and if it was then its still really bright, I wonder how bright it would be....


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



leon2245 said:


> When ramping down, did you ever unintentionally turn the ring past this off position? Is it a hard stop you have to consciously overcome, or more of a tactile indication that's easy to turn through if you're not looking for it?
> 
> *I have not unintentionally gone past the off position. There is a nice click there that is not too stiff but has a nice tactile pop to it when you hit it.*
> 
> ...


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I know they will be releasing a 2xaa and 2x123 model besides this one. I have not heard of an 1xaa model yet.



RGB_LED said:


> Thanks for this and the video is also great in describing the light's function. Any idea if NiteCore will make a 1xAA / 14500 body?


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I'll try to get some pictures of that up today.



turboBB said:


> Thx for the preview Rob! This has piqued my interest especially since it's E series compatible.
> 
> Any chance you can show respective lego's of each (e.g. E head on IFE1 and vice versa)?
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.A (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

is that a blueish beam? I do not like it if they used a very cold R5. I really prefer the warmish one.

I think someone to hear that and change it from nitecore, hopefuly the have time for it.


----------



## manitoe (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

This light looks really interesting and has been on my radar for a while, however the $145 price tag seems a little steep to me. I can get a Surefire or Ra Clicky for that kind of money... This thing will have to receive a lot of rave reviews before I'm ready to shell out that kind of money for a Nitecore. 

BTW I'm not bashing Nitecore in any way, I own several myself and I really like them, but if I have to choose between a Nitecore and a Ra/Surefire at the same price point, there's really no competition IMO.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I'm definitely liking the looks of these. Thanks for the preview!


----------



## grunscga (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I couldn't tell from the video: does this light have a delay between when the clicky is depressed and when the light comes on, if the ring is set to something other than 'off' when you push it?


----------



## MR.A (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

BONDR006

i would also like to see (agree with Mr. grunscga) if you position the ring in any stage rather than off what the flahslight's reaction?

Could you please make an other video in order to have a full idea.

thank you very much.


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I'll try to get a quick video out later, but I just tested it in several positions on the ring and the light comes on immediately when the clicky is pushed. I see no delay at all.


----------



## MR.A (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



bondr006 said:


> I'll try to get a quick video out later, but I just tested it in several positions on the ring and the light comes on immediately when the clicky is pushed. I see no delay at all.


 
That's great news.:twothumbs
______________________
Surefire E2DL 200 Lumens


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Yes it is great news. I have a few lights that delay coming on when the clicky is pushed and it's annoying behavior of otherwise fine lights. This one is just instant.....




MR.A said:


> That's great news.:twothumbs


----------



## MR.A (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

do you have any news about the lights will be in stock. I'm seriously thinking of ordering one. 

Except from that we all wait for one more video if you have a time and also a combination of pictures E series with the infilux IFE1 head. 

Thank you very much for all.


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Unfortunately a release date has not been given yet. I want one really bad too, so I hope it is soon. I will try to make some time to get the pictures and video up today.


----------



## MR.A (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



bondr006 said:


> Unfortunately a release date has not been given yet. I want one really bad too, so I hope it is soon. I will try to make some time to get the pictures and video up today.


 
Yes yes give us more!!!



:drunk: more picture more video more drinks

_____________________
Surefire E2DL 200 lumens


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Cool light, but where is the ring? The bezel is the ring? I don't see an obvious ring like the new Maglight XL100


----------



## MR.A (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

you are kidding me eh???

what do you mean where is the ring? 

You didnt see it on the video or you cannot understand where the ring is? 

Is it completely different from the crapy XL100 which takes 3 batteries and it is much bigger than IFE1.

I really do not understand your question and not even the comparison.

Sorry if i sound angry i'm not. But it is sounds to me like you want to say something that i we cannot catch it.

_____________________
Surefire E2DL 200 lumens


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Beacon of Light said:


> Cool light, but where is the ring? The bezel is the ring? I don't see an obvious ring like the new Maglight XL100


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Pictures moved to post #2


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

*Here is the Delay Test video....*


----------



## MR.A (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

oleeeeee i just show the video....very nice.

thank you very much bondr006


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

:laughing: Glad to be of service MR.A.....


----------



## MR.A (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

very nice pictures also with e series SF with Infilux Head. 

That's smart!!!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



MR.A said:


> you are kidding me eh???
> 
> what do you mean where is the ring?
> 
> ...



First I didn't see any video or even a link to one and sorry if I missed it. The look of the light itself it isn't obvious where said ring is. My first guess is this was the ring, especially since it has some "X" marking it for some unknown reason.







Bondr006 was nice enough to post the picture showing where the ring is and I am even more surprised it is where it is as the picture I posted seems more likely an area than where Nitecore put it. Still shaking my head at that one, and more puzzled why you'd be freaked out that the ring wasn't obvious? A thin strip of knurling didn't pop out as an actual ring that one turns to the left or right, since it was integrated into the light without having an obvious look to it. Probably done on purpose by Nitecore and for them in keeping the ring itself stealth and unnoticeable I give them props.


----------



## MR.A (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

dont say sorry,

Beacon of light i'm sorry, for my behavior. At first i thought that you have seen the flashlight and picture. Really sorry again. 

As you see the IFE1 is smart enough to hide the special features. 

I'm seriously thinking of getting one after all. 

_____________________
Surefire E2DL 200 lumens


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

and to help matters b.o.l. posts a photo with a "ring" label pointing to the wrong place. that can only add to the confusion!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

does seem cool and I like the low output. Not sure I'm too crazy about the price though.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



leon2245 said:


> and to help matters b.o.l. posts a photo with a "ring" label pointing to the wrong place. that can only add to the confusion!



leon, sorry I was just posting where it seemed like the obvious place the ring would be, never having one in my hands to find out for sure. 

What IS the "X" marking that raised area the clip is attached to? Is there some significance to the "X"? Is it some new Nitecore logo of sorts?


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I'm not sure what the "X" is but it's been on a couple of the NiteCore models(NDI and Extreme) for quite some time now. That's a good question. Maybe one of the other members will know the answer.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Beacon of Light said:


> leon, sorry I was just posting where it seemed like the obvious place the ring would be, never having one in my hands to find out for sure.


 

no i understand. i'm just appreciating the comedy of someone image googling infilux & coming accross a photo of it with "RING ---->", & saying wow that sucks, why does the part with the _clip_ attached have to rotate!?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



leon2245 said:


> no i understand. i'm just appreciating the comedy of someone image googling infilux & coming accross a photo of it with "RING ---->", & saying wow that sucks, why does the part with the _clip_ attached have to rotate!?



Actually I photoshopped the pic I posted with the green arrow and "RING" to show where I assumed the ring was supposed to be. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ss355 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Beacon of Light said:


> ... Not sure I'm too crazy about the price though.


 
Yeah, I'm not too thrilled about the price, either, but I hope that it buys us some measure of quality/reliability. I'd much rather spend Surefire price levels for a light that's going to be tough as nails rather than Maglite prices for a light with a desirable UI that gives me problems the first time I drop it or get it wet. 

This light really excites me for a dedicated camping light. I believe the variable output will be great for tasks around camp, and the output on high looks like it will be all I need to keep the boogeyman at bay.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Beacon of Light said:


> Actually I photoshopped the pic I posted with the green arrow and "RING" to show where I assumed the ring was supposed to be. Sorry for the confusion.


 

now i've got to get to the bottom of your thought process... who do you _think_ I thought made that photo? nitecore? although i'm sure they appreciate it.

:laughing:


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Guys....Please don't get my thread closed. I put way too much effort in to it. Keep it on topic....PLEASE!


----------



## fareast (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Nice update I'd say. I am a bit dissapointed about the dissapearance if the six holes (for tritium) at the clicky end. The previous Extreme is still one of my favorites and one thing that was always missing was a very low low. Glad to see it has been added. 

I have a question though, how much do you need to turn the ring to go from lowest to highest?

Hopefully they will offer warm tint options like Zebralight does.


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

That's a good question, and a tough one to answer. For me, it is about 4 half turns using my thumb and forefinger. Mileage may vary for different sized hands.



fareast said:


> I have a question though, how much do you need to turn the ring to go from lowest to highest?


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Beacon of Light said:


> What IS the "X" marking that raised area the clip is attached to? Is there some significance to the "X"? Is it some new Nitecore logo of sorts?





bondr006 said:


> I'm not sure what the "X" is but it's been on a couple of the NiteCore models(NDI and Extreme) for quite some time now. That's a good question. Maybe one of the other members will know the answer.



I've read in one of the older posts the answer to this question. There's a treasure underneath it. :naughty:

Ok seriously, it was mentioned to be a purely aesthetic reason. IIRC I think it was 4Sevens (back then) who answered on Nitecore's behalf. :shrug:


----------



## MR.A (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

is it my thought or the front of the head is the same exactly with the RRT-0???


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

If you mean diameter...let me check. And the answer is....YES! Identical. Hmmm. Interesting discovery.



MR.A said:


> is it my thought or the front of the head is the same exactly with the RRT-0???


----------



## MR.A (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



bondr006 said:


> If you mean diameter...let me check. And the answer is....YES! Identical. Hmmm. Interesting discovery.



i mean the metal ring in front. If the diameter is also the same possibly both corporate with the same company who makes the metal protective rings.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

bondy,
Thanks for making the effort to get hold of a prototype and posting your review... umm preview. I've noticed there are several members who have a certain craving for these ring lights  .

As others have commented, yes the light is rather expensive from todays standards. But nonetheless, I hope to get one soon.

Thanks again!


----------



## yowzer (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

How is the strobe triggered? Something you have to make an effort at (Hopefully), or by twisting the control ring too far?


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

A couple of questions,
Can you get to the pill and is it upgradeable? 
I have never understood why everybody wants the parts to be interchangeable with SF or the like - can someone explain? (if the nitecore is a better light just give away or sell the SF and use the better one of the two):shrug:
I'll have to have a good think about getting this as we are paying $50 more for the dimmer, compared to others with the same output/form - and in reality I only use hi and low 99% of the time - so it might just be a gimmick (for me) :tinfoil:


----------



## Jackyl (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Overall size, diameter, and weight?


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Jackyl said:


> Overall size, diameter, and weight?




Manufacturers specs from first post....




The diameter of the head: 23mm
The biggest diameter of the body: 23mm
The Total length: 102.3mm
Weight without battery: 65g


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Thanks for your good work, Rob. I might need to get a close-up look at this baby before it goes back.

Geoff


----------



## henry1960 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Rob, 
Can You Please Tell Me If This Light Will Accept R123?


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Hi Henry,

That is a question I would like to have the answer to also. I pretty much exclusively use R123's, but for now the only battery I know is safe to use are primary 123's. I will see if I can find out this info and get back with you. I have had a couple people ask me this, and my friends at LightJunction will probably be able to find out.

Rob



henry1960 said:


> Rob,
> Can You Please Tell Me If This Light Will Accept R123?


----------



## lightjunction (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



henry1960 said:


> Rob,
> Can You Please Tell Me If This Light Will Accept R123?



Yes, IFE1 can take R123.

Ethan


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

If this has been asked my apologies but when is this light due to be released? Are we talking a month, two months or more?

I know release dates can never been set in stone but maybe Nitecore has a target date we can know.


----------



## boulder (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

MattK over at BatteyJunction said he got an e-mail from nitecore yesterday (wednesday) and that they will be shipping within the week


----------



## henry1960 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



lightjunction said:


> Yes, IFE1 can take R123.
> 
> Ethan



Ethan, Thanks for the info....


----------



## boulder (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



MR.A said:


> Yes i heard that,
> 
> these are great news. The problem is if SF realease suddently the same week or the following the LX1 what will be my choice?:mecry:


 
I was thinking the same thing but I took the plunge on the Nitecore already. At least we know when it is coming!


----------



## Jackyl (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

NiteCore sent an email about 10 hours ago that said about 2 weeks, so that makes sense.

I love the dimensions and weight, my only hangups are non-crenelated bezel, no tail-stand, and no anti-roll w/o the clip.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Just a quick note to let everyone know that I will be answering questions and adding general knowledge to threads signed in as LightJunction now. You will know when it is me, as I will put my name at the bottom of any posts when I am signed in as LightJunction. I will be able to answer only general product and lighting questions for LightJunction. *Any business questions...ie. orders, shipping, returns, or any other problems you have with items purchased from LightJunction will still need to be addressed to Ethan and Jay through either email, phone, or their LightJunction dealers account on CPF Market Place.* I am not on the LightJunction payroll, but am helping them because I have more time than they do to spend at CPF. This is just a mutual agreement between LightJunction and myself, and has been approved by admin here at CPF. I will still have my own account known as bondr006, but will be spending some time signed in as LightJunction as well. I have become good friends with Jay and Ethan and am happy to be able to help them out when I have the time. I will also note that I help them with their product videos, so yes...that is my voice and hands that you see and hear when you watch the LightJunction videos. 

I guess that is about it. I would like to keep this thread on topic....so if you have any questions about this, please shoot me a pm.


----------



## maskman (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Rob,
In your video I noticed you chose to hold the light in one hand while adjusting the ramping ring with the other. How easy is it to grip the light in your palm and adjust the ring with your thumb? A two handed light isn't a deal breaker for me personally, but it would be sweet if it was a one hand operation. My apologies if you covered this already, but I missed it if this subject has already been discussed.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

You know, I never thought to try it that way....but it works very well and is easy to maneuver in that fashion. Good call guy...:thumbsup:



maskman said:


> Rob,
> In your video I noticed you chose to hold the light in one hand while adjusting the ramping ring with the other. How easy is it to grip the light in your palm and adjust the ring with your thumb? A two handed light isn't a deal breaker for me personally, but it would be sweet if it was a one hand operation. My apologies if you covered this already, but I missed it if this subject has already been discussed.


----------



## MR.A (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

we are in the first week of July,

in the mean time i have been trying not to purchase any flashlight. I try hard!!!

Keep waiting.

_____________________
Surefire E2DL 200 lumens


----------



## skyfire (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

thanks for the pics!!! its a very nice looking light! and it will definitely give my RRT-0 a run for its money!. 

and it fits E-series surefires!!! thank you nitecore! 

thanks again! so many lights, so little money...


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I like the look of this one, it is the first Nitecore to ever pique my interest. I will probably hold out for the 2xAA version, will be in for sure if the body accepts SF heads.


----------



## Jackyl (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Would it be possible to see a side-by-side of the Infilux with an SR3? How about a beamshot comparison?


----------



## MR.A (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Jackyl said:


> Would it be possible to see a side-by-side of the Infilux with an SR3? How about a beamshot comparison?



yes i would also like to see that.


----------



## nakahoshi (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

This looks very promising, Hope to play with one soon.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



bondr006 said:


> Just a quick note to let everyone know that I will be answering questions and adding general knowledge to threads signed in as LightJunction now. You will know when it is me, as I will put my name at the bottom of any posts when I am signed in as LightJunction. I will be able to answer only general product and lighting questions for LightJunction.



Rob,

I just now noticed this post above and that's cool, your at great giving product reviews and going back and forth with members who have questions about certain lights. Lightjunction has chosen well to let you represent them here and I know it's a lot of fun for you to.


----------



## Jackyl (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Comparison pics? Any word on tailstand-ability with production model?


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

What kind of comparison pictures would you like? I already posted beam shot comparison pictures in the first post. I also have a picture with it compared to several other lights. Let me know.

Unfortunately, the light does not tailstand....



Jackyl said:


> Comparison pics? Any word on tailstand-ability with production model?


----------



## Jackyl (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

SR3 vs. Infilux seems to be the logical conclusion.  TIA!!!

That's disappointing about the tail-standability...they came so close, why not another <1/8" to make it so? Hopefully they'll at least offer an optional crenelated bezel like Jetbeam.


----------



## nakahoshi (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



lightjunction said:


> My bad, it's not all true. The date should be 7/15 today, not 7/19.
> 
> Ethan



They arrived! Quick question, any differences in the production model? Also, how did the tint turn out?? Thanks
-Bobby


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I look forward to seeing what you guys think about it, I love selector ring UI light's. It's a bit expensive so I will hold off until I see some data.


----------



## Jackyl (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



jhc37013 said:


> I look forward to seeing what you guys think about it, I love selector ring UI light's. It's a bit expensive so I will hold off until I see some data.



This. It's already lacking a few things I wanted to see, so if it showed up greenish @ $145 I'd not be happy.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I've been supercharged with advertising for 285 lumens but the box now says 260:thinking: ...whats up with that?


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



LumensMaximus said:


> I've been supercharged with advertising for 285 lumens but the box now says 260:thinking: ...whats up with that?



What box where do you see one at?


----------



## LumensMaximus (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Look up, I just added the photo  I took it off the internet without asking permission first, hope that's ok....


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I was just on the phone with LightJunction about the output discrepency, and while they do not have an answer at this point.....they will be contacting NiteCore asap, and I will get back with an answer as soon as I find out what is going on.

If you take a look, you will see all the NiteCore dealers have the 285 lumen output advertised because that was the info given them by NiteCore. For some reason NiteCore did not update that info with their dealers, so it is as much as a surprise to them as it is to us.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I'm just guessing but maybe the box is advertising OTF.


----------



## Jackyl (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

It's only 25L, but still...the way they handled it and communication with dealers is BS! Might cost their dealers some future pre-orders on their products, and it's completely out of their control.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

OK guys. I am at LightJunction and I picked out three random lights and tested them against the blue tinted original.....and I am happy to say that none of them have the blue tint. All three have beautiful creamy white tints. The picture is posted in post #2. Go have a look and see what you think.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Nice job Rob it looks like a nice fat hotspot and it the tint looks great. Is there anything else you can comment on like the selector ring? How smooth is it and did you find out whats up with the discrepancy in output 260/285?

Does the models you tried have any buzzing on any of the outputs? 

Last question how do feel about the light? I know you also like the Jetbeams would you say this light is as nice as the RRT-0.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



jhc37013 said:


> Nice job Rob it looks like a nice fat hotspot and it the tint looks great. Is there anything else you can comment on like the selector ring? How smooth is it and did you find out whats up with the discrepancy in output 260/285?
> 
> *It is a nice fat (but intense) hot spot. The tint is just about a nice as it gets. Nice smooth and creamy white. I like these xpg-r5's with a smooth reflector. Still nice and smooth with nice throw to boot. The selector ring is fantastic. Nice and smooth, easy to operate, and the infinitely variable is just to die for. No answer from NiteCore yet on the output discrepency. Will get an answer to that posted as soon as I have it.*
> 
> ...


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Sounds great guess I need to order one, I always planned to but after seeing the price I needed the opinion of someone who likes similar light's as I do, particularly the single cell pocket lights.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Yeah, she's a beauty jhc. I don't know what part of TN you are from, but my family and I get out to Boone, NC a couple of times a year which is right on the TN border. Last month when we went, we went to Bristol caverns. So, if you are not too far from there, I will let you know when we will be there again and maybe we can meet up. I like getting together with fellow flashaholics and always appreciate an opportunity to make a new friend.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I live in middle TN right outside Nashville but I'd be glad to meet up anytime just bring some light's, I will.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Man, that's a 5 hour drive for you.....even if I came as far as Bristol. I'll let ya know though next time we're out there.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I got friends in the Bristol area so I'm up there sometimes to, also I just placed a order for the Infilux from your crew, thanks.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Sounds like a plan then. I'll let ya know next time we're gonna be there. If you like this light half as much as I do....you'll be a happy man jhc. Post back here what ya think of it after it arrives. I am interested to hear what others think of it. Now that they're shipping, we should start seeing some other folks posting about it soon.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I'll let ya know for sure, how could I resist infinite variable brightness ring, XPG and nice looking tint and nice beam profile. Looks great for EDC but it's going to have some competition my RRT-0 R5 should be arriving tomorrow, it should be a interesting showdown.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Dang jhc, you got the XPG-R5 RRT-0 too? It was all I could do to resist getting that tonight. Only thing that kept me from going for it was having my R2 RRT-0 with me and Jay smacking me up side the head with some sound reasoning. Still very tempted to sell my R2 and get the R5 though. Real nice beam on it. God, I need help.....


----------



## Night_Owl (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Really interested in one of these... anyone measure the maximum amps this thing draws and/or battery life on max brightness?


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I don't have a way to do it, but I'm sure someone will soon. Now that they're shipping, they should start showing up right along. I'm anxious to see what others think about this beauty.



Night_Owl said:


> Really interested in one of these... anyone measure the maximum amps this thing draws and/or battery life on max brightness?


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I'm just assuming it will go for about 45mins. on max, if it's* slightly* lower I won't be to disappointed and anything more than 45 I will just consider bonus time.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Well guys, this old guy needs to crash before he falls asleep at his desk. Have a great weekend. Keep me posted jhc....:tired:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Am I the only one who thinks that this big case for that small light is ridiculous?

OK, it looks good, I know the cases, I got some other lights in there, but that were 2 x 123 tactical or even 3 x 123 MC-E with accessoires.

For the IFE1 it's completely unnecessary and it'll fill my cupboard even more. Something smaller and for the same costs more rugged and with a nicer look would underline the "top-of-the-line" character of the Infilux a lot better in my eyes.

I can't wait to get the light though... :devil: 




bondr006 said:


>


----------



## sosemot728 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

This light is way to expensive for what it is.


----------



## MR.A (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



matthewm said:


> This light is way to expensive for what it is.



you are right. This is what i wanted to say also.


----------



## romteb (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

It's not too expensive if it sells.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

@ matthewm and MR.A

Those are opinions of which the both of you are certainly entitled to, but they are only your opinions that apply only to you. Myself and many others can see the value of this light and believe it to be worth every penny of its price for the features and quality that it offers. Having had it in my hands and using it for the past two weeks only strengthens and enforces my convictions on how I feel about this light. Been doing this light thing for a number of years now, and have had many a quality light and otherwise pass through my hands....and this one is a definite keeper...:thumbsup:


----------



## nakahoshi (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



bondr006 said:


> @ matthewm and MR.A
> 
> Those are opinions of which the both of you are certainly entitled to, but they are only your opinions that apply only to you. Myself and many others can see the value of this light and believe it to be worth every penny of its price for the features and quality that it offers. Having had it in my hands and using it for the past two weeks only strengthens and enforces my convictions on how I feel about this light. Been doing this light thing for a number of years now, and have had many a quality light and otherwise pass through my hands....and this one is a definite keeper...:thumbsup:



+1

For around $130 shipped, including the Titanium parts and just the whole package, I think the price is in line with the product. I should be getting mine shortly and I have purchased and sold hundreds of lights, so we will see. So far it looks like a keeper.:thumbsup: I love the simple UI and Nitecore builds solid lights IMO. 

I wonder what the 2xAA will look like

-Bobby


----------



## MR.A (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I haven't seen it from a closer view. So i cannot say anything about it. 

I just show a small review and a video. But still the price is too high.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Too high for you that is....Not too high for everybody. For the feature set and quality this light offers.....It is right at the price point it should be. We all wish we could get expensive high quality lights at dirt cheap prices, but that is just not reality. For the level and category of lights that this light competes against....the price is very reasonable.



MR.A said:


> But still the price is too high.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



bondr006 said:


> Too high for you that is....Not too high for everybody. For the feature set and quality this light offers.....It is right at the price point it should be. We all wish we could get expensive high quality lights at dirt cheap prices, but that is just not reality. For the level and category of lights that this light competes against....the price is very reasonable.



I'm still waiting for my IFE1, but I can say the following about the price, based on my experience with other Nitecores :

The built quality on the SR3 was very high, a really rugged light. Unfortunately it had the strobe bug, which made it far too expensive (120$). The Extreme was also quite rugged, I just don't like the fact that it unscrews in the middle of the light and may lead to self-unscrewing if not used tightened. The first one I got had flickering issues, I got a new one which is OK. The price was justified (70$).

The IFE1 now costs 145$ and if the built quality is the one of the SR3, it doesn't have any electronic bugs and its electronic is also high quality, the price is OK if the smart rings works as it should. That means, the output must adjust without flickering (electronic quality) and the ring must give the right feedback, not to easy turning, but not stiff either (built quality).

I'll tell you in 6 to 14 days! :wave:


----------



## lerhodes (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Hello all,

I have both the RRT0 and the IFE1 both are R5's. The JetBeam is much heavier and feels very robust. The IFE1 is much lighter but articulate particularly to detail. It appears to me that both lights are great quality but the RRT0 is slightly brighter with just a touch higher Kelvin. The IFE1 has a prefect spot with a very nice white center. I have purchased both of the lights from Jay at Lightjunction. 

Regards 

Lerhodes


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

i.d.k. that mr.A is opposed to paying $150 in general, as he was also considering an lx1. so mr.A- were you merely wishing aloud that more expensive lights didn't cost so much, or did you mean too expensive relative to the likes of u.s.a. made surefires & H.d.s. systems etc.? 

either way, where it's made, talk of build quality, flickering, strobe bugs, q.c. & warranty aside- the bottom line is whether or not people will pay that much for a NiteCore. if yes, then as romteb said *the Infilux is NOT priced too high. *


----------



## MR.A (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



leon2245 said:


> i.d.k. that mr.A is opposed to paying $150 in general, as he was also considering an lx1. so mr.A- were you merely wishing aloud that more expensive lights didn't cost so much, or did you mean too expensive relative to the likes of u.s.a. made surefires & H.d.s. systems etc.?
> 
> either way, where it's made, talk of build quality, flickering, strobe bugs, q.c. & warranty aside- the bottom line is whether or not people will pay that much for a NiteCore. if yes, then as romteb said *the Infilux is NOT priced too high. *



I havent seen IFE1 from a closer view to have an opinion. If the quality for the material and the electronics are high then i wont have to say a anything. 

I think i will put the trigger on the Nitecore Infilux after the first reviews.

According to LX1 we all know surefire's quality. If they say 110, this is a very bright light.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

MR.A I should have mine by Wednesday I have several lights of comparable size, price and close to output that I can compare to and let you know what I think and if *I* think it's worth the price. bondr006 has already done a bit of reviewing and had hands on experience with this light and he likes it a lot and I know he has enough of these types of lights that if he likes the Nitecore then it's probably pretty darn good. I do expect more members to get their light in the mail early this week so hopefully they will post their thoughts on it.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



MR.A said:


> I havent seen IFE1 from a closer view to have an opinion. If the quality for the material and the electronics are high then *i wont have to say a anything.*


 

but you already did- if for you it hinges on quality, & you cannot form an opinion in that regard at this point, then by what criteria did you determine the price is too high? personally i would give it a chance either way if it could tailstand, even at this price.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

One positive point in favor of Nitecore . . . The Infilux became available soon after it was announced. At this rate, PK's grand-children will have updated the LX1 prototype before the model finally gets released.


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Monocrom said:


> One positive point in favor of Nitecore . . . The Infilux became available soon after it was announced. At this rate, PK's grand-children will have updated the LX1 prototype before the model finally gets released.


 
Maybe they're saving it for the Roadwarriors.


----------



## MicroE (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

So, should I buy this one or should I continue to wait for my SF Optimus?

As far as the price discussion goes, CPF has a loooong history of some members being put off by "high" prices. The definition of "high" , of course, depends upon your financial resources.
We all have our limits. For instance, I am not planning to buy the new 450 USD launched by SF. But some people will.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



MicroE said:


> So, should I buy this one or should I continue to wait for my SF Optimus?



I think by the time the Optimus comes out, you will have been able to buy the IFE1 and still have time to save money for the Optimus.

The IFE1 is a really nice light by the way....


----------



## The Coach (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

How can you pass on a light that comes in a case that can double as a suitcase? :devil:


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Any chance we'll see a Ti version of this light?


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

+1 @ jhc. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Ok back to the Infilux, Rob I got the XPG RRT0 and it has a pretty cool tint and a donut hole. Now I nervous the Nitecore will have a donut because of the XPG and the SMO reflector, looks like I will find out by Wednesday.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

+1 @ Monocrom. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Hmmm....Let me check that out right now....brb. 



jhc37013 said:


> Ok back to the Infilux, Rob I got the XPG RRT0 and it has a pretty cool tint and a donut hole. Now I nervous the Nitecore will have a donut because of the XPG and the SMO reflector, looks like I will find out by Wednesday.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Just checked and I can't get mine to make a donut hole at any distance from the wall. A lot of my lights, including my R2 RRT-0 make a donut hole at about 8" and under. The IFE1 won't make one at all.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



AussieRanga said:


> EDIT: After initial annoyance from my part I understand where you come from and decided to delete it..



Thank you very much. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Thats great news and thanks for checking that puts me more at ease now. 

I have not seen any RRT0 XP-G threads yet and I don't want to turn this into one but for anyone that read my comment regarding the RRT0 even though it has a donut is does have it's advantages vs. the R2 model. A couple would be a very bright wall of light and the modes are now more evenly spaced, the previous model to me seemed that the two medium modes was to close in output and the highest medium mode was to low compared to the high, the highest medium mode on the new light seems to be about half of max.

Ok sorry to go into the Jetbeam in this thread but felt I needed to explain a little after my comment, maybe we could start a dedicated RRT0 XPG thread.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I want to thank Rob again for keeping a nicely informed thread going. So IIRC your go to EDC pocket light has been the Jet-I Pro, do you see yourself carrying this in your pocket in the future or will you go back to the Jet or another light. I ask because since I got mine the Jet-I has stayed with me except for the occasional try a new light day.

Also how well does the selector ring stay in it's setting when it's in your pocket, in other words has the output mode changed on you?


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



jhc37013 said:


> I want to thank Rob again for keeping a nicely informed thread going. So IIRC your go to EDC pocket light has been the Jet-I Pro, do you see yourself carrying this in your pocket in the future or will you go back to the Jet or another light. I ask because since I got mine the Jet-I has stayed with me except for the occasional try a new light day.
> 
> *Thanks jhc. Yes you recall correctly. The JET-1 Pro is another one of those I just gotta carry lights, along with my RRT-0, D10, all 3 of the Qmini's, a Maratac AA, and now the IFE1. The problem is not the amount of lights I carry, it's the dawgone lack of pockets in my shorts and finding places to carry them. Well, I got it figured out most of the time, and for now I have room for the IFE1. We'll see how it pans out, but I am really liking this IFE1 and see it becoming a permanent part of my edc lineup.
> *
> ...


----------



## Matt7337 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I'll be ordering one of these as soon as I get my NEX back in action (got new clip screws & washers, tritium vials and Norland Adhesive on the way for it) and will be putting it straight into my EDC rotation. Here are the features I will look forward to having in the light that's clipped to my pocket all day and all night:



Tail stands
Higher output than the NEX
Smartring, better UI than the NEX
Brilliant pocket clip
Lanyard slots in the tail
0.1 lumen "moon/candle mode"


I can't wait to get my hands on this thing! That'll be 3 new Nitecores in one month  Although one thing I do wish Nitecore had done is milled at least one trit slot in there somewhere!


----------



## JA(me)S (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Matt7337 said:


> Here are the features I will look forward to having in the light that's clipped to my pocket all day and all night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may have misunderstood you, but if you are looking forward to the EFE1 tail standing, I don't believe it does...

-Jas.


----------



## ss355 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Rob, I've been following this thread religiously, and I appreciate the information you've provided about these lights. I do have a question, though, about the beamshots pic you added in post #2. Were all the lights dialed up to maximum output for the shot? The reason I ask is because the center two beams look significantly brighter than the beams on the far right (the older, blue-tinted light) and the far left. I'm not concerned about the beam on the far right as you did state that it was an older model. However, the beam on the far left does look more like the beam from the older light rather than the other two, new lights. Can you comment on this discrepancy? If the three new lights are all on their highest output, it looks like a fairly significant difference in output--the luck of the lumen draw, I suppose.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Oh what about earlier news of the other variants of this fabulous light?
Namely the 2xcr123 and the 2xAA?


----------



## lerhodes (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

BTW, I forgot to mention this newly discovered SOS hidden feature is adjustable. Once in the SOS setting, the brightness goes up and down as you move the ring. If you go to far to the left, just before turning it off, it disables the feature. 

Regards 

Lerhodes


----------



## hojobones (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I received my IFE1 today from lighthound. Here are my quick thoughts compared to the jetbeam rrt-0:

Overall, a nice little light as compared to the rrt-0 mod I have been using for the last couple months. I definitely like the momentary switch better on the nitecore. The ring on the nitecore is not nearly as smooth though. 

I really like being able to set whatever brightness I would like without worrying about preset levels. I also like that it has a strobe, (my friends have come to expect to be strobed when they are with me ) and it seems that it shouldn't be accidentally activated easily. 

I only have one gripe, and its the lower levels. From the detent in the ring to the lowest low is difficult to access. The light ramps up way too quickly from the lowest setting to the midrange, and is kind of finicky to get to that moonlight low. Maybe I got a dud?

If the ring was smooth and the low ramped up a little slower this would be the perfect EDC in my opinion.

Can anyone else with one comment on their rings smoothness?


----------



## nakahoshi (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



hojobones said:


> I only have one gripe, and its the lower levels. From the detent in the ring to the lowest low is difficult to access. The light ramps up way too quickly from the lowest setting to the midrange, and is kind of finicky to get to that moonlight low. Maybe I got a dud?
> 
> If the ring was smooth and the low ramped up a little slower this would be the perfect EDC in my opinion.
> 
> Can anyone else with one comment on their rings smoothness?



That is the ONLY gripe I have with this light, although the first "lowest" point that I can get the light to stay put at is fairly low, So for my uses its not so bad. Still haven't been able to go outside with it yet but I love it so far. I am interested in run times.

-Bobby


----------



## lerhodes (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Mine also is fairly hard to adjust the first and lowest settings. Once past the indent it slides smoothly but with a firm and almost gritty movement.


----------



## Matt7337 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



JA(me)S said:


> I may have misunderstood you, but if you are looking forward to the EFE1 tail standing, I don't believe it does...
> 
> -Jas.



Oh... well that's my mistake. Nitecores official photos of the tail are a little misleading in that case. Oh well, I might be able to turn it into a tail stander anyway, with a small mod 

It's still an anazing light even if it doesn't do this out of the box. It's not going to change my mind about getting one :thumbsup

Anthony, you say have your stock in - can you give any indication as to when they'll be available to buy on the website?


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

OK. Just added a bunch of night time comparison beam shots in post #2. Seven lights compared at about 30 feet. Check it out and enjoy....


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

The pics look great Rob thanks, every time I see a nice P20C2 MKII beam shot I can't help but say very nice, no matter how many times I see it. I'm pretty excited about getting the Infilux but I will have to wait just a couple more days for delivery.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Thanks. I'm glad you liked the pictures. BTW....I have you to thank for turning me on to the EagleTac. The P20C2 is one of my favorites for sure. :thumbsup: A couple more days?  It shouldn't take that long to get from NC to TN should it? Anyway you'll be a happy camper when you get it...








jhc37013 said:


> The pics look great Rob thanks, every time I see a nice P20C2 MKII beam shot I can't help but say very nice, no matter how many times I see it. I'm pretty excited about getting the Infilux but I will have to wait just a couple more days for delivery.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



bondr006 said:


>



Haha nice, you should use that in your avatar. I always carry the P20 in the holster on my belt and a pocket light deep carry no clip. I use to call the light I carried on my belt as my primary EDC and the pocket light as my secondary or backup EDC light but lately with the advancements in output with all the nice single cell pocket light's (Jet-I, Ra 170, RRT0..etc) I find myself using the pocket light way more often than my "primary". So I think I will start referring to my pocket light as my primary and the holstered light as a backup used mostly for extended runtimes and maybe some extra throw depending on the light's.


----------



## Jackyl (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

A co-worker got his yesterday, so I got to evaluate and compare against an Fenix PD30 Q5.

The knurling and anodizing is typical Nitecore...very nice. I was surprised to see it was more silver than the NEX was, but I liked it none the less. Slightly shorter than a PD30 with a slightly larger dia. reflector. Beam looks great at anything over a few inches...where the rings become visible.

I actually "like" the pocket clip on this one. I didn't feel the NEX's clip was worth putting on there, but I could see trying this one out before removing. It also felt pretty good clipped in place of my Hinderer XM18. I did find the bottom contact side of the head and the spring side of the tail switch to be somewhat sloppy though. Looks to be sitting in there at a slight angle, and the switch doesn't seem to have the firm click that the NEX and SR3 had. I do like the momentary feel, but IMO it take a hair too much travel / pressure to click fully. Maybe it was just the ring around the switch restricting access a bit.

I also found the play in the ring to be a bit off putting, but this is real nit picky as it's not terribly noticeable with normal use. I agree that it is difficult to get the lower settings without some precision finger work. It wants to ramp quickly, but in no way gritty in it's range of motion. I thought the low could be even lower, and the high even higher. To my precisely calibrated eyeballs, the PD30 blows it away in both appearance, ceiling bounce, and throw...then I remembered I was comparing a two primary cell torch with a single. Then again the PD30 was on quite old batts. and rated for 220 emitter lumens where as the Infilux had a fresh B.S. primary and rated for 260 OTF. Was nice to see the head take the max setting without a quick heat up like I found on my NEX. I also found the tint to be nice and white.

Overall I like it for a long term pocket carry, (I don't EDC lights) but it won't be replacing my much heftier SR3 any time soon. I just can't buck up the extra coin on this one...I'll likely wait to see what Nitecore comes up with next or score one cheap from the marketplace in a year or so.

I think it would be nice if the smart ring had light but positive indentations every 1/8" or so rather than the potentiometer like adjustment.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

[FONT=&quot]Hi ss. Yes, all the lights were set to max. The one on the left was at the furthest angle, as they were all sitting side by side, but I had to angle them out from each other to separate the hot spots. I don't know if that had anything to do with it, but when I was looking at the setup, all three lights to the left of the original looked the same to my eyes. I will try to do another test of random lights next time I am over there. One thing I have found over the years though is that lights and emitters can vary. We'll see what happens with the next test.[/FONT]




ss355 said:


> Rob, I've been following this thread religiously, and I appreciate the information you've provided about these lights. I do have a question, though, about the beamshots pic you added in post #2. Were all the lights dialed up to maximum output for the shot? The reason I ask is because the center two beams look significantly brighter than the beams on the far right (the older, blue-tinted light) and the far left. I'm not concerned about the beam on the far right as you did state that it was an older model. However, the beam on the far left does look more like the beam from the older light rather than the other two, new lights. Can you comment on this discrepancy? If the three new lights are all on their highest output, it looks like a fairly significant difference in output--the luck of the lumen draw, I suppose.


----------



## ss355 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Thanks for the reply, Rob. I kept my fingers crossed that the difference in apparent output had to do with the way the beamshots were photographed, and that sounds like it's the case. I appreciate the clarification.

Scott




bondr006 said:


> [FONT=&quot]Hi ss. Yes, all the lights were set to max. The one on the left was at the furthest angle, as they were all sitting side by side, but I had to angle them out from each other to separate the hot spots. I don't know if that had anything to do with it, but when I was looking at the setup, all three lights to the left of the original looked the same to my eyes. I will try to do another test of random lights next time I am over there. One thing I have found over the years though is that lights and emitters can vary. We'll see what happens with the next test.[/FONT]


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

My two IFE1s should be on their way by now; hopefully within few days I will have the possibility to evaluate and play with them.

In the meantime, I am extremely curious about the type of encoder used for the brightness control ring.

I would exclude Hall sensors because they are magnetic proximity sensors, which are good for a stepped control like the SF U2, the JB RRTs or the NC SR3. 
I am more inclined to think of an optical encoder; this encoder usually requires a memory to store the last state. 
The last type of encoder I am able to think of - the IFE may use a potentiometer, just like the SF T1A, which uses a 50 cents Piher resistive trimpot to adjust the brightness.

Does anybody have an idea of the type of encoder used in the IFE1?

Regards

Anthony


----------



## romteb (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Ray_of_Light said:


> I am more inclined to think of an optical encoder; this encoder usually requires a memory to store the last state.



Such an optical subsystem would need to be on permanently to keep track of the position of the ring even when the light is off, and although being cool and reliable would add cost and complexity, i somewhat doubt they use that technology.


----------



## bullettproof (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



manitoe said:


> This light looks really interesting and has been on my radar for a while, however the $145 price tag seems a little steep to me. I can get a Surefire or Ra Clicky for that kind of money... This thing will have to receive a lot of rave reviews before I'm ready to shell out that kind of money for a Nitecore.
> 
> BTW I'm not bashing Nitecore in any way, I own several myself and I really like them, but if I have to choose between a Nitecore and a Ra/Surefire at the same price point, there's really no competition IMO.



I agree completely:sick2:


----------



## HKJ (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



romteb said:


> Such an optical subsystem would need to be on permanently to keep track of the position of the ring even when the light is off, and although being cool and reliable would add cost and complexity, i somewhat doubt they use that technology.



Another possibility is a 2 axis compass chip, i.e. a magnetic sensor with direction and then a magnet on the ring.


----------



## Zendude (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Ray_of_Light said:


> My two IFE1s should be on their way by now; hopefully within few days I will have the possibility to evaluate and play with them.
> 
> In the meantime, I am extremely curious about the type of encoder used for the brightness control ring.
> 
> ...





romteb said:


> Such an optical subsystem would need to be on permanently to keep track of the position of the ring even when the light is off, and although being cool and reliable would add cost and complexity, i somewhat doubt they use that technology.





HKJ said:


> Another possibility is a 2 axis compass chip, i.e. a magnetic sensor with direction and then a magnet on the ring.



I've spent the better part of an hour searching for a detailed explanation of how these rotary switches work. This is a very intriguing light and I'd like to learn more about it!

I would love to hear from anybody that has a good understanding of the tech involved (or a link to the thread if its been discussed). :wave:


----------



## HKJ (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Zendude said:


> I've spent the better part of an hour searching for a detailed explanation of how these rotary switches work. This is a very intriguing light and I'd like to learn more about it!
> 
> I would love to hear from anybody that has a good understanding of the tech involved (or a link to the thread if its been discussed). :wave:



Most of the lights with fixed position on the ring uses a magnet in the ring and a couple of magnetic sensors in the light (Can be reed tubes). This can easily be checked, just move a strong magnet around the flashlight, it it changes level, it is a magnet sensor.
I have seen the magnet in JetBeam, NiteCore and EagleTac lights.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Ray_of_Light said:


> My two IFE1s should be on their way by now; hopefully within few days I will have the possibility to evaluate and play with them.
> 
> In the meantime, I am extremely curious about the type of encoder used for the brightness control ring.
> 
> ...


 

they actually reference the s.f. t1a controls in one of the marketing descriptions for describing the infilux control ring, but did not get that specific about if it works exactly the same. with the t1a, do you also have to be really precise while dialing in low levels, as hojobones & jackyl describe with this one? so that it turns through the lower levels too fast.


----------



## 7Freeman (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I think it is a way too expensive.

I ve got a question to the owners:
... What happens before and at the moment where the low voltage protection from the aw 16340 kicks in? Is the light starting flickering and regulating the output down before it happens - or went the light just off?

(Imagine you are running downstairs and suddenly the light went off...)


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Got my today and I have not had a lot of time with it but first impressions in ok. First the selector ring is less than smooth, it feels and sounds like twisting a tailcap that is in desperate need of some lube and yes for me trying to get it to the lowest mode involves nifty finger work and some concentration . It's no T1A, U2 or Jet Raptor in regards to this function. 

My beam is pretty good with the hotspot having just a touch of a donut or a less intense center whatever you want to call it but it's not terrible and only most obvious on the lower modes. The tint on my light is really pretty good and mostly white, way better than my RRT-0 R5 but I guess that can vary from light to light like most every other light.

Build quality is also really good, think Extreme with a much better switch and I like the clip better. The reflector and lens is really clean no dust or debris to be seen at all, it may not matter to some but I like a clean reflector and lens.

I need more time with this light to really get a better feel for it and decide how it stacks up with other single cell pocket lights I have but so far it's pretty good. I just wish the selector ring was smoother and the lower modes especially the lowest was easier to access, maybe in time I will get use to the spot I need to stop on for low but it is so close to the off position I'm not sure I will.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I got my light yesterday! 
It came in a big parcel because of that huge case, putting the light next to the parcel looked like if you took a 747F to ship a single car... 

I can confirm everything that has been said about the light by other users, shortly here :

- High built quality
- Best clip ever on a Nitecore
- Smooth switch
- Not so smooth selection ring
- Bright % tight hotspot, good spill, some beam artefacts

Let's focus on the novelty, the selection ring : Surely no lube in there, I guess it wouldn't be fine with lube. To advertise the light from 0,1 Lumen to 260 Lumen is a joke! I have no idea if the lowest mode I was capable of selecting was 0,1 Lumen or not, but it's quite impossible to select it, if you have it, don't touch the ring anymore or make a fast movement, the light will switch off! 

In normal use, it's probably something around 5 to 10 Lumen which you'll get as Low, without fumbling around. The way to high is just too long then, but again, the light will have a rather high output quite soon and you needn't go the whole way. You can indeed action the ring with your thumb and middlefinger without loosing grip, but the whole travel of the ring is probably 3 times that long!

I don't really understand the off-position of the ring, while it makes sense to avoid strobe, it's probably a stand-bye like on the Jetbeam Raptors, I would preffer a light without strobe and without that off-position, it would allow to select low very easily. I guess the light has some parasitic drain if you just set the ring to off, without switching it off completely.

My conclusion : The ring is a nice idea, but still subject to improvement. Nevertheless, the best Nitecore I have, but the most expensive as well! :wave:


----------



## ss355 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

When I first heard of this light, I couldn't wait for dealers to get it in stock so I could throw money at one. However, I remained patient to see if the reviews were as good as the light was billed. From reviews so far, it sounds as if the selection/intensity ring could use some refinement. I can live with a ring that's not as smooth turning as a Surefire T1A, but if it's difficult to select low intensities, that might be a dealbreaker for me. I look forward to more reviews to help guide my decision whether to buy.


----------



## MR.A (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

fully agree


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I just received my IFE1.

I can confirm that it uses a magnetic compass chip as encoder for the brightness ring.

The ring of my IFE1 can be easily turned with one finger. The angle of rotation is proportional to the current drive, not to the brightness. Therefore, the control of low intensity brightness is difficult - since it plays in the range where the detent start engaging. I hope that the next releases of IFE1 takes care of this "simple to solve" problem.

At the maximum brightness, the light draws 1 Amp from a primary 123 cell. A quick comparative ceiling bounce test with a calibrated light source indicates a max 150 lumen OTF.

The reflector used in the IFE1 is EXACTLY the same reflector used in the JetBeam RRT-0. The anodise of the IFE1 is of the same good quality of JetBeam. The knurling on the battery tube, with its four flats, indicates a good quality (two-pass) machining.

The clip is very good and useable, a rarity on this class of lights.

The tailswitch is of better quality than JetBeam, and definetively the best switch seen on non-SF lights.

The beam is not the best, as you may expect from an XP-G (slightly uncentered) in a smooth reflector. There is a non-uniform hotspot, a wide and bright corona, plus two rings and a lot of sidespill. This light is not a thrower, and I plan to use it for close to midrange illumination.

Regards to all

Anthony


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Ray_of_Light said:


> The reflector used in the IFE1 is EXACTLY the same reflector used in the JetBeam RRT-0.
> 
> Anthony



I just looked them over and your right they do use the exact same reflector, now if one of them would just make a textured reflector to buy separately I would buy one for each light to get rid of the slight donut I have with both my Infilux and RRT0.


----------



## MR.A (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

i have texture reflector for RRT-0. i'm looking forward for more reviews in order to decide whether i buy the IFE1 or not.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



MR.A said:


> i'm looking forward for more reviews in order to decide whether i buy the IFE1 or not.



The IFE1 has most of the attributes to be considered a top flashlight. The innovative use of magnetic sensors instead of a resistive trimpot is the single most important one; the adjustment ring will undergo prolonged use without any wear and tear.
The anodise and the clip are excellent.
The low battery voltage warning is a very welcome plus.
The boost-buck converter is a design finesse. It works down to 2 V, when the low voltage warning kicks in.

FIrst, the use of a smooth reflector with a XP-G is, in my opinion, a unwise choice. XP-Gs are not throwers like the XR-E R2s; a slight textured reflector would have produced a close to perfect beam - detracting very little to the throw of this light. 
An AR coated lens would have been more than welcome, seen the price point of the light.

Second, there is the problem of poor management of low level brightness; this is a problem of adjustement which has been overlooked from Nitecore.

Third thing which may be improved, IMO: the mass of the light, if you compare it to the RRT-0, is noticeably lower. Therefore the IFE1, left on for a prolonged period of time, becomes uncomfortably hot to the touch. It has no thermal induced problems of any sort, from what I can see.
The low weight may not be a disvantage, since it makes it much lighter in the pocket, and this is a welcome feature for me.

There is another point that I dont' want to list as a problem. Nitecore claims compatibility with SureFire E series bodies; this is not true. The threading is compatible; not the bodies. The bezel of the IFE1 will screw on the body of an E1; but it will not work, because of the different height of the positive contact with respect to SF bezels, and because of the longer threaded area of Nitecore, and different gasket size. I can't think of why they did a compatibility job only halfway.

I believe the high price point of the IFE1 is for the innovation. The brightness adjustment ring is well tought, designed and implemented, less the imprecision in proximity of the OFF detent. The IFE1 is more than a mere concept light; IMO for it to have a wide audience, Nitecore should either perfect the three points I noted above, or price the light, as it is, more aggressively.

Hope this helps

Anthony


----------



## The Coach (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Ray_of_Light said:


> Second, there is the problem of poor management of low level brightness; this is a problem of adjustement which has been overlooked from Nitecore.




If this means the low is not as low as the Surefires (Titan and T1A), I agree 100%. The lowest on mine is nowhere near the lowest on either one. Other than that, this is a nice light for around the house chores. Plus, if I ever drop a paperclip, I can use the ring to pick it up.


----------



## MR.A (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



The Coach said:


> If this means the low is not as low as the Surefires (Titan and T1A), I agree 100%. The lowest on mine is nowhere near the lowest on either one. Other than that, this is a nice light for around the house chores. Plus, [SIZE="2"[COLOR="Red"]*]if I ever drop a paperclip, I can use the ring to pick it up*[/SIZE][/COLOR].



hahahaha, this is true from what i've seen from a german you tuber.


----------



## The Coach (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

That's a true story too. The other night it was laying on my desk and when I grabbed it, it felt funny. I thought the ring was broken and when I turned on the lights, there were 3 paper clips stuck to it.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Ray_of_Light said:


> I believe the high price point of the IFE1 is for the innovation. The brightness adjustment ring is well tought, designed and implemented, less the imprecision in proximity of the OFF detent. The IFE1 is more than a mere concept light; IMO for it to have a wide audience, Nitecore should either perfect the three points I noted above, or price the light, as it is, more aggressively.



Antony,

That's a great and very professionnal analysis! :thumbsup:

Let's hope Nitecore reads this thread ans listens to us, the volontary beta-testers of the light... :candle:


----------



## Zendude (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Ray_of_Light said:


> I just received my IFE1.
> 
> I can confirm that it uses a magnetic compass chip as encoder for the brightness ring.



I have no idea how that works.:shakehead

Do you feel it is a robust system? Can it handle some abuse(shocks from being dropped)?

Thanks for your thoughtful input.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

The magnetic chip is basically composed of two analog Hall sensors placed orthogonally. It is able to pick up the intensity, direction and versus of any magnetic vector.
You can see it is used in all digital compasses, including the compasses built-in sport wristwatches.
The chip in the IFE1 is able to detect the position of the brightness control ring - because the latter contains two miniature magnets.

The main difference between the IFE1 and the other magnetically controlled lights, like the SF U2, the Jetbeams RRT series the EagleTacs M2 series - is the fact that the latters have a digital Hall sensor which produces an output which is a 0 or a 1, depending if the magnet embedded in the control ring is in their proximity, or not. 
The lights I mentioned have one digital Hall sensor for each of the brightness steps, while the IFE1 has only one chip.
The drawback of the design of the IFE1 is the fact that it is more sensible to stray magnetic fields, especially when the light is on low brightness settings, as you may note by nearing even a weak magnet to the ring.

It is a technological breaktrough in the world of flashlights; unlike the resistive trimpot used in the SF T1 or the mechanical contact switches used in the Fenix TA21, this linear setup is not subject to any wear and tear, just like the digital counterparts used in the step controlled lights.

Shall we see how this market develops,

Anthony


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

As already discussed the reflector is the same as the RRT0 and now the Infilux has the exact same SS bezel ring as the RRT0 and previous JB models. Why are two different company using the same parts?


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Well stated masked man! I was almost ready to buy one of these but the lack of a low will keep me waiting for the improved version.


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



jhc37013 said:


> As already discussed the reflector is the same as the RRT0 and now the Infilux has the exact same SS bezel ring as the RRT0 and previous JB models. Why are two different company using the same parts?


 
Many chinese brands use generic parts or parts made by the same factory, like the case of ***fire flashlights, different brands, same model.

Personally I think these flashlight prices have gone way too high for what they deliver. For the price one could get a SF, but even if this one can outperform the lets say SF backup, it is just not on the same level. A fast mercedes is not better than a slower ferrari.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



richardcpf said:


> Many chinese brands use generic parts or parts made by the same factory, like the case of ***fire flashlights, different brands, same model.



True, true but I guess I just find it odd that the top of the line NC light would share such obvious parts like the bezel and reflector.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



jhc37013 said:


> True, true but I guess I just find it odd that the top of the line NC light would share such obvious parts like the bezel and reflector.



I think they share more than that. They share the designers.

This is the reason why we see totally new flashlight companies, unknown until yesterday, presenting entire lines of professionally designed and executed lights.


EDIT: I'm completing the tests of this light, and I just verified that the IFE1 works very well with a single Eneloop, including the strobe function. It draws about 2.7 Amp at 1.2 Volt at max brightness. Since the efficiency and the linearity of the converter is kept all way from 1 Volt to 4.2 Volt, it is more than a based suspect that the converter is of the same design of the one used in the JB RRT-0. 
The low voltage warning (shallow strobing) is present only within a voltage window where a single primary CR123 can be considered depleted, and below that threshold the IFE1 doesn't blink anymore.
I wonder why they don't offer a single AA tube solution for the IFE1.

Anthony


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Ray_of_Light said:


> I wonder why they don't offer a single AA tube solution for the IFE1.
> 
> Anthony



So you will have to buy the IFD2


----------



## wirehair (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Hi from New Zealand, has anyone got any run times on this light yet?
Thanks, Greg.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I have been doing some homework, and I have a suggestion for NiteCore... I hope they are reading this.

The adjustment ring has a rotational angle of about 260 degree.

The magnetic device controlled from the ring has 128 finite steps. Yes, they are a lot, but not infinite.

Every step increases the current drawn from the battery of about 8 mA; there is a step increase every 2 degree of rotation.

The first three steps are the most important for who is looking to use the low level of the IFE1, since they produce the 0.2 - 0.5 - 1 lumen of intensity.

Unfortunately, these three steps falls in the mechanical range of capture of the "off" detent. Therefore, if you are able to select the very first levels, the light will turn off by itself at the first vibration.

Successively, due to the non linear sensitivity of the human eye to the light intensity, the speed of brightness increase at higher level will appear proportionally slower.

Your circuit sends a signal from the ring circuit to the power converter. Let's say a pulse train of 128 pulse/second for highest brightness of 260 lumen, 1 pulse per second for 0.1 lumen.

Please reprogram your MCU to calculate the decimal logarithm of the number of pulses, and multiply it by 50.

In this manner, the adjustment ring will work as everybody expected it to work. 

Regards

Anthony


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Ray_of_Light said:


> I have been doing some homework, and I have a suggestion for NiteCore... I hope they are reading this.
> 
> The adjustment ring has a rotational angle of about 260 degree.
> 
> ...


If they do this I'll probably buy one - definitely buy one if they start shipping them with OP reflector and neutral tint.


----------



## astanapane (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

hello all,

i just received my IFE1. 

I also bought the texture reflector which is the same as the RRT-0. 

The beam is very nice with the SMO reflector and the ring turns smothly.

I didnt have any problem to set it to low 0.5 lumens.

I would like thought the high mode to be locked as the off possition. 

Nice quality
great useful beam
better switch
sentered LED
blueish tint
very good clip


----------



## Zendude (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Thanks, for educating me Ray_of_Light. Much appreciated.:wave: 

I hope NC listens to you.


----------



## CobraMan (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Another suggestion that I think would help significantly is to have the light come on at the minimum level when you rotate the ring from off to on and not increase until at least 5 or 10 degrees of rotation of the ring. That would ensure we get the minimum and not have it click back to the off detent. A battery tube for 18650 cells would be a big bonus as well.

I provided these ideas to Ethan at Light Junction and he said he would pass them along to NiteCore.

Some have suggested quicker ramping of the light level or smaller rotation to get from min to max - I actually like have a finer step in levels as the light is now even though it results in greater rotation angle to get from min to max. I would like to have a more gradual/non-linear ramping of light level so at the lower levels the increase is more gradual with an increase as the level goes up.

Not sure if this will replace my Novatac 120 as my EDC.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## romteb (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I doubt Nitecore reads this but...

Please get rid of the "standby" and strobe mode, the same light with a ring that is on minimum all the way to on direction and maximum all the way to the other (with much less total travel than the actual one making it possible to go from min to max without changing grip) and with a pseudo logarithmic response of the selection ring woulb be the Ultimate UI.

Then drop a neutral XP-G in it with an op reflector and you have a winner.:twothumbs


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Do you remember the strobe bug of the SR3? Do you remember how to activate strobe regulary? That's turning the ring quickly from low to high and back twice, the last mode changes to strobe then.

Well, I just discovered the bug (or hidden feature?) of the IFE1. I wanted to show my wife (no, not again.........) that the difference in output on the last part of the selection ring is a not important one, so I turned the ring quickly back and forth on the last part. Suddenly, my light began to blink, I just let it there and watched, it's SOS! :thinking:

It works each time, you have to turn the ring quicky three times back and forth, no matter where it currently is, at the fourth turn it begins to SOS and you only get out of this either by moving the ring to standby or by shutting the light off. Luckily, the shut off also works each time, so, I guess it's not a bug, but a hidden feature. Where there's strobe, there's SOS... :shakehead

Nitecore just seems to love these stupid blinking modes, even the new D11 will feature them and to make us hate it, they placed them on the shortcuts which we loved to get high and low on the old ramping UI. Who wants those disco-modes on these small lights actually? A minority on CPF and for the rest people think it's cool to annoy their friends in the pub! :green:


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

While can understand you're not liking the blinking modes, why does it have to be a constant whining point when you have to clap your hands, take two steps to the left, backflip through a burning hoop and pet the dog to get it to come on?

What normal purpose is there to flick back and forth through all the modes three times? Take two aspirin and you'll feel better in the morning, and by the way, the majority, not minority, had no problem with the blinking modes.

Either way, when it's so hard to get to that many members could own one for years and never even know it was there, what's the problem?!?


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I found the SOS the first night I got the light because I was just simply testing the ring and getting a feel for it, I doubt I will ever accidentally activate it in real use.

For all I care they can leave the SOS and work on a couple other little issues with this light.


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Like making the low level more predictable? That to me sounds like one of the more troubling problems with this light.


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



kaichu dento said:


> Like making the low level more predictable? That to me sounds like one of the more troubling problems with this light.



Absolutely that would be #1. Number two and three would be make a smoother selector ring and release them all with textured reflectors. I would prefer to remove the off position and strobe from the selector ring and just have a nice lowest to highest all the way through it's rotation.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

It is very easy to dismantle the IFE1. The head of the light unscrews at the middle, there is no threadlocker. The magnetic ring comes off very easily; it is sealed with an orange coloured silicon O-ring (same used in the JetBeam).

The "gritty" feeling when you turn the ring is due to the fact is HAIII against HAIII. I find some white silicon grease in the rotating ring, which is sealed off by the silicon o-ring.
It is possible to replace that grease with any grease of your choice; I used some "dampening" high viscosity PTFE grease, and made the ring harder to turn and eliminated the gritty feeling.

It is also possible to eliminate the "off" detent, since it is realised with a small spring and a small steel bearing ball; in this way, the first steps of the low mode are much more stable.

I am impressed from the quality of the mechanical execution of the IFE1. It has fallen three times on the floor, made of ceramic tiles, and it come without a scratch or a malfunction.

My dealer has said he may be able to stock the OP reflectors, so I will be able to get rid of the ringy beam.

Also, with the right selection of grease in the ring it now has a perfect feeling.

Hopefully in the next realease of the IFE flashlight, NiteCore will be able to logaritmise the operation of the ring, making (finally) the "perfect" light.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Ray_of_Light said:


> It is very easy to dismantle the IFE1. The head of the light unscrews at the middle, there is no threadlocker.



Why did I read that? :shakehead

I first tried with some straps, with my hands, no way. Then I told myself to not try further, but before I knew what happend, I had other straps around the head, two tissues over them and two pliers around. Next thing that happened was an ugly noise... No, I have no strap wrenches, I wanted to simulate them this way!  :sick2: 

Now I know at least that it's my light... The head didn't want to open and it'll stay closed!


----------



## HKJ (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Henk_Lu said:


> I first tried with some straps, with my hands, no way. Then I told myself to not try further, but before I knew what happend, I had other straps around the head, two tissues over them and two pliers around. Next thing that happened was an ugly noise... No, I have no strap wrenches, I wanted to simulate them this way!  :sick2:
> 
> Now I know at least that it's my light... The head didn't want to open and it'll stay closed!



You are a bit unlucky, I got this far without any tools:


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



HKJ said:


> You are a bit unlucky, I got this far without any tools



Ok I'm going to have to try this, thanks.


----------



## MR.A (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

the SOS mode is very useful. I also like that the head can easily accessed by a simple turn. this is also very useful if you want to clean it or make changes for the people that are interested in.


----------



## 7Freeman (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Does the light start flickering, using AWs 16340, before the low-voltage-protection kicks in?


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



7Freeman said:


> Does the light start flickering, using AWs 16340, before the low-voltage-protection kicks in?



I have not run out an AW yet. Guess I'll have to try and find the time to do a run time test and find out. Until then, maybe someone else can clue us in on this.


----------



## ss355 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Ray_of_Light said:


> It is very easy to dismantle the IFE1. ...
> 
> It is also possible to eliminate the "off" detent ... the first steps of the low mode are much more stable. ...
> 
> Hopefully in the next realease of the IFE flashlight, NiteCore will be able to logaritmise the operation of the ring, making (finally) the "perfect" light.


 
Thanks for the info about disassembly and the tip about removing the detent. If that does indeed make the lowest mode more accessible and less prone to turning off, I'm much more interested in the light. Any improvement in the UI is a good thing in my book.


----------



## boulder (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I would not recommend this light to anyone. It is a LOT of money for what it is. I recieved mine yesterday and my first impression was that it felt very light and delicate. The button feels cheap and soft, too easy to press. The brightness ring is gritty feeling.



The beam is dim in the center, has an intense ring, then fades out to the side spill. Not a nice beam, even outdoors the dim center is extremely noticable. And not to mention, there is no way this light is even over 200 lumens. I did a simple ceiling bounce against my Quark regular 123 and the quark is much brighter. 

This is not the light for me. The only decent thing about it is the clip. I will be sending this one back.

I wish I still had my Nitecore Extreme, that was a fantastic light.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Hi boulder,

I am sorry, and surprised to hear that you have had such a negative experience with your IFE1. I have had quite the opposite experience with mine. I like it so much that I carry it every day. Mine has a nice white beam with a beautiful strong hot spot. It's a nice little pocket thrower. The output control ring is nice and smooth, and the build quality is quite nice....along with the fit and finish. The clicky switch feels just about the same as any of my other NiteCore's, JetBeams, EagleTacs, and Surefires. Maybe you just got a lemon out of the batch, because I am to be quite honest.....very impressed with mine. It's not perfect of course. I wish they had left the strobe function out of it and just had it ramp up from nothing to high. I am thinking of putting a op reflector in it to smooth out the beam a little. It is an edc and I don't need it to be a super thrower, but a light with a nice smooth beam for close to medium range illumination needs. I myself would recommend this light to people that like edc's with lots of power, a nice ui, and only takes a single cell. To me, this one is a definite keeper.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Hi Boulder,

I have bought two IFE1 flashlight, not returned them...

I agree with you that the IFE1 doesn't withstand with the initial hype, but this has happened because Nitecore didn't beta-tested the light. 
A flashaholic is mainly put off from this light because of the inaccessibility of the low levels via the ring. In this thread I gave suggestions on how this could be easily solved.

The beam of the IFE1 is typical of a Cree LED in a small smooth reflector. Since the reflector is replaceable, it is enough that they place the option OP reflector thru the dealers.

The IFE1 feels lightweight because it doesn't have a heatsinking brass slug - like the JetBeam RRT-0. As matter of fact, the IFE1 becomes slightly hot to the touch after 30 minutes of operation in free air, but it doesn't affect its functionality at all. On the other hand, the LED is not driven hard; I measured slightly less than 150 lumen OTF at turn on with a Li-Ion. You can see the lightweightness of the IFE1 as a advantage for an EDC light.

I dismantled the IFE1 switch to check on its quality. I consider the switch of any given light its Achille's heel and I don't want to EDC any light which has even the slight possibility of failure caused from a cheap switch. Well, I can state that the switch of the IFE1 is top quality, with high quality springs and contacts. It feels soft because of its design, not because of low quality.

The IFE1 has some design touchs which have not advertised. The inner bore of the battery tube is anodised. The converter works linearly from 4.2 V down to 0.9 V and within an extended temperature range. The mechanics of the ring is accessible and you can choose the grease you like to determine the level of friction and to eliminate the "grittyness". 

Regarding the price of the IFE1, that is determined with marketing criteria which are not an exact science. Being this the infancy of the ring-controlled light market, there will be certainly a quick evolution... and I am curious to see how it will unravel.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## HKJ (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Ray_of_Light said:


> The IFE1 has some design touchs which have not advertised. The inner bore of the battery tube is anodised. The converter works linearly from 4.2 V down to 0.9 V and within an extended temperature range.



The converter keeps stable output from 1.5 volt to 3.8 volt and the ring has a bad implemented interface where it is impossible to select the low levels, because they are bunched up at the clik-stop. At the high end you can turn the ring a lot with nearly no change in brightness. The light uses pwm regulation where the brightest level only is 62% (not 100%).

Mechanical the light is designed very good.

If the ring had used a logarithmic brightness selection, it would have been a good light, but with the current implementation of the ring I do not like it.


----------



## nakahoshi (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I really tried to love this light

I sold my IFE1 a few days after I received it...

The light does feel, thin to me, all my D10's had a heft to them that was nice. The hotspot is just like Boulder reported. It didn't look very bright to me. The control ring, as is, is a pain to use. I would attempt to turn the light on, and nothing would happen. The ring sometimes would be stopped at the indent. I never had any problems with it being gritty, it was smooth out of the (GIANT) box.

It would be better with no indent and no strobe. I would like to use its lowest output without modification. 

Its a step in the right direction for control ring lights, but I am starting to think its not a perfect UI, but thats personal preference. I really think this light was rushed to the market.

I really tried to justify this one, I tried to love it, but in the end $140 was way too much for what this light offered. Too many issues.. 

In the end I purchased an HDS Clicky and haven't looked back. 

-Bobby


----------



## octaf (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I bought it from a dealer, and returned it the same day.

Not because this light is terrible, but felt this light needs improvement.

Maybe 2nd, 3rd Gen of infilux would be satisfactory. :twothumbs

We'll see.


----------



## boulder (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Thanks for all of your input guys, especially you Rob! All of your time and effort to take pictures and make videos of the light are well appreciated here on the forum. Everything looked great so I pulled the trigger on the light and bought it. Sadly, I must have gotten a lemon like you said. I sent it back today and will continue my search for another single 123 light. 

octaf, I agree. Hopefully the next generations of this light are improved!


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Ray_of_Light said:


> The mechanics of the ring is accessible and you can choose the grease you like to determine the level of friction and to eliminate the "grittyness".
> Anthony



Mine will not budge I need tools to take it apart and I'm not going to go there I will either keep this light as part of my collection or sell/trade it, no way it's getting much use when I have a HDS and SC60 sitting around. This has not been my best purchase of the year, that's for sure.


----------



## applevision (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



octaf said:


> I bought it from a dealer, and returned it the same day.
> 
> Not because this light is terrible, but felt this light needs improvement.
> 
> ...



This is really too bad.

I was very excited about this light. 

I hope NiteCore can get this improved... they are a great company with such awesome ideas but I feel that there is some floundering going on lately.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



jhc37013 said:


> Mine will not budge I need tools to take it apart and I'm not going to go there I will either keep this light as part of my collection or sell/trade it, no way it's getting much use when I have a HDS and SC60 sitting around. This has not been my best purchase of the year, that's for sure.



I was unsuccessfull with pliers as well and I scratched the light badly... Perhaps some are sealed and some are not? I don't recommend to try to open it if it doesn't work without tools!

I'll keep my light and it'll serve for a good purpose : It shall always remind me why I decided to stop buying stock lights! At least I'll stop buying lights immediately when they come out, to see what they are. If I buy something I qualify as "stock light" again (there's no definition for that denomination), it will be one I'm sure I must have it and I know why I must have it.

I only bought the IFE1 as it was a new technology and I thought I needed to have that, I was wrong (as usual). Let's see how the Infilux will improve in future!


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



Henk_Lu said:


> At least I'll stop buying lights immediately when they come out, to see what they are. If I buy something I qualify as "stock light" again (there's no definition for that denomination), it will be one I'm sure I must have it and I know why I must have it.
> 
> I only bought the IFE1 as it was a new technology and I thought I needed to have that, I was wrong (as usual). Let's see how the Infilux will improve in future!


Same here bought it purely out of technological curiosity and I to was wrong about to but like you I at least bought myself a lesson, a lesson of not buying everything I think might be good until I know for certain or at least partial certainty.


----------



## octaf (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



applevision said:


> This is really too bad.
> 
> I was very excited about this light.
> 
> I hope NiteCore can get this improved... they are a great company with such awesome ideas but I feel that there is some floundering going on lately.


 
Heard many rumours here and there.
Cannot tell you folks about it, but it seems lots of changes going on in chinese flashlight manufacturers & companies.
Hopefully many in good and positive direction.


----------



## applevision (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



octaf said:


> Heard many rumours here and there.
> Cannot tell you folks about it, but it seems lots of changes going on in chinese flashlight manufacturers & companies.
> Hopefully many in good and positive direction.


 
Oh! Pray tell, *octaf*! At least a hint?!
:tinfoil:


----------



## octaf (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Rumors are rumors, nothing for certain.

Some folks will jump on me.


----------



## shadow77phl (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Gentlemen, I am a newbie on this forum, which i stumbled upon when doing research regarding the Nitecore Infilux vis-a-vis the nex. I am in awe at the technical expertise of the members of this sight regarding this particular product and led flashlights in general. I realized, how little I knew about this topic and I am very glad and thankful for the technical inputs of the members, which truly is a guide for newbies like me. Keep up the good work guys!:twothumbs


----------



## applevision (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



shadow77phl said:


> Gentlemen, I am a newbie on this forum, which i stumbled upon when doing research regarding the Nitecore Infilux vis-a-vis the nex. I am in awe at the technical expertise of the members of this sight regarding this particular product and led flashlights in general. I realized, how little I knew about this topic and I am very glad and thankful for the technical inputs of the members, which truly is a guide for newbies like me. Keep up the good work guys!:twothumbs


:welcome:


----------



## bgenlvtex (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Well despite the less than stellar reviews I had to have one. It arrived today along with 100 pack of Ray o Vac CR123's which were in my opinion a very good deal, but I digress.

As expected fit and finish, machine work are top notch. The finish very uniform and consistent and much grayer than I had anticipated. The gray is very nice and certainly no detractor.Not a machine mark or blemish is to be seen anywhere.

Action of the ring is positive although it could be smoother, I particularly like the standby detent since the switch cap protrudes slightly(prohibiting tailstand, why?). The lowest settings are in fact only on the very verge of the mechanical detent, but that really doesn't bother me, a very useable low is attainable and realisticly I will be using the high side far more frequently if not exclusively.I would have replaced the strobe setting with a low/low setting to satisfy the need and dispensed with strobe entirely and rendering the mechanical interface problem moot. What is Chinas fascination with strobe anyway?

The clip is nice although the edges could be radiused to prevent pocket cutting, and is not overly strong or weak, with very good tension on fairly lightweight fabric.The light is very lightweight which is a big plus to me. I get no particular satisfaction from weight, but maybe they'll do a special run in depleted uranium for those of you who do. 

The beam is predictably ringy at short distance with a good hotspot, and when allowed to stretch out a little distance wise, smooths out nicely with a very nice spill area. I have no complaints with the beam itself or the reflectors ability to throw it.

Ordinarilly I would not mention the packaging a product comes in as long as it is adequate to protect it during shipping but in this case I will. As I mentioned earlier I also purchased a box of 100 CR123. The labeling literally fell off the box in my truck today leaving a very nice smallish plastic box with secure latches. I took the product insulation out of the box and thought "That looks like a 123 will just fit standing up". Leaving the two thin pieces of material that back the inserts in place this box will hold +/- 125 CR123 very securely, without struggling or the lid bulgeing. So securely in fact that with 100 batteries inside and the lid closed and latched the box can be shaken vigorously with no detectable movement of the contents despite the fact there is room for them to move around. I wouldn't throw it out of a moving vehicle and expect it to survive but it is nice to get some utility out of packaging that would otherwise be discarded.

Overall I'm very satisfied with the light. It has shortcomings but they are minor and I've never had one that didn't. It's performance meets my criteria and since I'm the one who paid for it thats what matters.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



bgenlvtex said:


> I would have replaced the strobe setting with a low/low setting to satisfy the need and dispensed with strobe entirely and rendering the mechanical interface problem moot. What is Chinas fascination with strobe anyway?



They invented fireworks and the strobe is like fireworks out of your hands!

Oops, I must pay attention, I have been warned already...


----------



## HKJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

I have posted a review of this light with measurement and beamshot comparison to other lights.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

Thanks HKJ! :thumbsup:

Great review.....


----------



## grunscga (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*

HKJ: The RRT-0 that you used for the beamshots—did it use an XR-E or an XP-G?


----------



## HKJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore Infilux IFE1 XPG-R5 Preview - Lots of Pictures*



grunscga said:


> HKJ: The RRT-0 that you used for the beamshots—did it use an XR-E or an XP-G?



If you check the picture that show the reflector and the led you can see it is a large led, i.e. a XR-E led. It is the same with the C2H, it also uses a XR-E.


----------

